# 18 week old GSD.



## darkogsd (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this site.... but I have being told to ask questions on here if I need help. ( I don't know my way around this site... so I shall just ask here and hope for the best, sorry.) :blush:

Darko is 18 weeks old, and I am not sure what his coat shall be? long stock? or? The breeders didn't say much on his coat but that he isn't short haired.

Also

What shall be his colouring most lightly be when he is grown, rich black tan or melanistic black tan? 

Also his ears, he is 18 weeks and haven't come up yet? they come up when he is running, and sometimes they stay up for a couple of minutes/seconds. :wild:

Sorry for the questions, I just wanted to know more information on him, love him no matter what he is my baby.:blush::laugh:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello and Welcome! Your pup is so frigging adoreable!!. As for the 'color', this should be on his registration papers. His ears should be up soon, however..they may slump during teething, but will go up again. Good luck


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He's adorable. What colors are the parents? I would say he looks Black and Tan but the color around his face could be more of a bicolor and the black goes down to his paws.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he's black a tan, most likely will mature into a blanket back and most definitely a long coat (with quite a coat! wow!). dogs teeth around 5 months give or take which can have an effect on the ears but typically they will at least stand awhile before then. I've never had a pup this young but ears are a big deal to me.... I know that some will shave or trim the ears of long coat pups to alleviate some of the weight that could attribute to a delay in his ears standing. research it before taking my word tho!

my coatie has erect ears but weak cartlidge... when they're wet they droop considerably.

anyway cute cute cute pup!


----------



## darkogsd (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you so much guys for the great replies, on the papers it says black and tan.... I was just wondering because he seems quite dark.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome!! Darko is adorable!! :wub: Congrats!!


----------

